# تغير لون ورئحة الصابون



## ayman apo hbeba (22 نوفمبر 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
​انا عندى مشكلة ممكن تكلفنى شقاء عمرى ارجو الحل 
المشكلة هى انى : عملت تركيبة صابون سائل وهى 8 سلفونيك +2تكسبون+100 تيلوز + ملح لليمون +جلسرين +خل +ملح طعم
وحصل الاتى ان الصابون فى البرميل الى فى المحل لم يتعفن ام الصابون لم يتعب فى جركن بلاستك ويقعد4 ايام فقط يتغير لونه ورئحته الى رئحة مجار. معا العلم انى لس جديد ودى اول مشكلة تقبلنى

ارجو الحل وبسعر بيتى هيتخرب بكل ما تحمله الكلمة من معنى .


----------



## aly25hassan (22 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
على ما اظن ان المشكلة انك لم تضيف مادة حافظة للتركيبة
وشكرا


----------



## ساجدة للرحمن (28 نوفمبر 2012)

حضرتك لم تضيف صودا كاوية ((بطاس)) ليحدث المعادلة
ويجب شراء ورق ph 
لقياس المعادلة بين السلفونيك والبطاس حتى تصل الى اللون الاخضر الفاتح
وحدث معى ذلك والحمد لله فهمت من الاخوة ذلك
فلذلك تغيرت الرائحة الى رائحة كريهة ومهما وضعت من رائحة فستصبح كما هييا
ما عليك الا تذويب بطاس فى ماء وعندما يصبح دافىء اسكبه على الصابون الموجود عندك مع التقليب ثم قياسها بال ph
للوصول الى اللون المطلوب وهو الاخضر الفاتح


----------



## jamilaj1 (30 نوفمبر 2012)

تعم الفائدة اخواني نتمنى اشتراككم في صفحة اسرار صناعة المنظفات على الفيس بوك https://www.facebook.com/groups/464873933551554/


----------



## ahmed elalfy (6 ديسمبر 2012)

على فكره ممكن يكون العيب من السلفونيك عمر البريل مايبوظ من اسبوع حتى ولو فى الحر ومن غير فورمالين وبعدين بلاش ملح طعام اشتغل بملح جلوبر افضل ولو السلفونيك اسمر اشتغل بالشفاف افضل


----------



## سامح جراوش (25 ديسمبر 2012)

ما هي مادة التيجوبتال او b4


----------



## ahmed elalfy (11 مارس 2015)

التيجو بيتال هو البى بى فور هو البتائين وفى منه انواع كتير اشهرها الاصفر والابيض


----------

